# Trainers



## Mary Brchan Godber (Sep 6, 2019)

Am interested in finding a golden retriever trainer where the puppy can live with the trainer in Southern California


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why would you get a dog if he's going to go live somewhere else and be trained by somebody else?

Other thing is dogs either bond with the people they live with - or those people take steps to make sure the dogs do not grow attached (ie, keeping the dogs in kennels, etc)...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mary Brchan Godber said:


> Am interested in finding a golden retriever trainer where the puppy can live with the trainer in Southern California


What type of training are you interested in?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I have always done my own training although I'm no expert and only mediocre at it. I am scared of what methods those type of trainers may use which I'm sure is also why you are asking for recommendations. Golden Retrievers bond so quickly and deeply to their family members that I personally would hate to send a puppy out for any length of time. I know there may be reasons a person is just unable to do it themselves, so try to find someone who uses positive methods and doesn't use shock collars on young puppies and will spend a good deal of time helping you learn to work with your dog.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have sent my hunt trained puppies out to a professional trainer. I’ve known him for 30+ years. He normally has them from 7-10 months of age. I pick them up on weekends unless he’s doing something specific that weekend. I also go out and he demos each step for me as they learn. It is the hardest 3 months, and I still see them... 

He’s retiring and I’m going to try to start doing it all myself. We already do a lot of it. Be very careful. There are great trainers and there are people I wouldn’t allow near my dogs. My guy has never advertised he’s just got a great reputation.


----------

